
The Little Book of Semaphores - tsally
http://greenteapress.com/semaphores/
======
nertzy
I had the pleasure of taking a course on synchronization with Prof. Allen
Downey at Olin College. He made the topic very understandable, and even added
student problem examples to this text! I wrote the "Faneuil Hall problem".

Prof. Downey has a great knack for making complex CS topics seem very simple.

------
ojbyrne
I'm amazed this hasn't been posted here before. It's a great little, free,
book.

